
WikiLeaks: Data dump 22-04-2020 - cryptkeeper
Is Assange dead now? His kill switch is a data dump in case of death. Is he dead or is this part of a larger plan? Thoughts!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;file.wikileaks.org&#x2F;file&#x2F;
======
lo_fye
Reddit says this dump is actually over a year old:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/WikiLeaks/comments/g641ar/wikileaks...](https://www.reddit.com/r/WikiLeaks/comments/g641ar/wikileaks_file_dump_for_42220/fo8ngtc/)

------
bozzi8
They’re all edited and parts redacted and blanked out. I don’t get why any I
them mean anything with the main incriminating parts missing?

------
kathy_borthwick
I do not think so! I think he providing information for our discernment!

------
sarcasmatwork
Lots of Scientology docs....

